# Blog article: Cohabiting FreeBSD and Gentoo Linux on a Common ZFS Volume



## Maxnix (Nov 26, 2016)

I found this article about having both FreeBSD and Gentoo on the same ZFS volume on Eric McCorkle's blog. I hope that could be useful for someone here: https://ericmccorkleblog.wordpress....ebsd-and-gentoo-linux-on-a-common-zfs-volume/.


----------

